

Why I retired from Apple - xuki
http://donmelton.com/2013/02/17/why-i-retired-from-apple

======
taproot
Heh you can tell by how crappy it is to work somewhere when the first thing
they tell you is how great the people are. And then follow up its sunday
night, a working night.

(sorry this may be an exception to the rule,and fyi i've probably owned more
macs than you so think hard about that groupthink downvote ok.)

